# Making Acceptance Rate Matter



## Skozoze (Sep 20, 2017)

Interesting feature they are testing . . . .


----------



## LyftinCG (Jul 14, 2017)

This is great for me. But then I accept that this game is a gamble as far as ride length - as a part timer I am fine with that, so my acceptance rate is almost always close to 100%.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Here's an idea for raising my acceptance rate: raise what we get paid, especially the time. 

I am proud of my 24% acceptance rate last week. No PT, no ride.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

I heard about this about 2-3 months ago. It never showed a destination on the incoming ping for the short time I had a 90% acceptance rate. 

Has anyone actually SEEN this in action yet?


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

you mean there are drivers who stay above 90% for an entire week? it lasts about 15 minutes for me each Monday...also, "if" your pax has added a destination? are there a bunch of riders who request a ride only to get in and say "no idea where i'm headed, just drive me wherever you please" ?


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

It's a meaningless gesture. If you're going for over 90%, then you don't care anyway what the destination is, because you can't afford to.

If you a lot of rides then maybe you might be able to make use of it during a concert surge or something, but if you're smart you're using the destination filter anyway and getting a long ride that way.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

More petty from Lyft. More attempts to sway drivers to lean on the Lyft app more and other apps less. 

I don’t think the problem is that they think we’re like children, waiting for dad to come home and throw the metaphorical ball around. I think the problem is they are children trying to manage a company and have no clue how.

Why would I GAF if this feature were “unlocked”?


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

Skozoze said:


> Interesting feature they are testing . . . .
> 
> View attachment 179577


No. Just no.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

As soon as they lower it from 90% to 30%, I will never see this feature in action.

I have this thing, I'm really funny this way, where I refuse to take pings over 10 minutes away....and yet, Lyft keeps sending them to me.


----------



## LUberUpLyft (Sep 5, 2017)

Over/Uber said:


> More petty from Lyft. More attempts to sway drivers to lean on the Lyft app more and other apps less.
> 
> I don't think the problem is that they think we're like children, waiting for dad to come home and throw the metaphorical ball around. I think the problem is they are children trying to manage a company and have no clue how.
> 
> Why would I GAF if this feature were "unlocked"?


Try calling their support line and your comment will be even worse. Condescending aholes. Rude AF.


----------



## Ms. Collette (Feb 26, 2016)

Knowing the destination will only lower my acceptance rate.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Badges, unlocked features, ratings...you are living in a video game. The ants will love it.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

Skozoze said:


> Interesting feature they are testing . . . .
> 
> View attachment 179577


That language is vague and possibly misleading. Does the driver see the fact that there is another destination or does the driver see the actual address of the second destination? Either way, this will probably backfire. My experience is that 90% of the time, a second destination means "short trip to the convenience store and back."


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I'll pay attention to stupid stuff like this when Lyft achieves a 90% driver _*pickup*_ rate.

So far this week, I'm sitting at 50% of my accepted rides canceled either by pax or Lyft. That's a little high -- normally it's only about 40% cancellations.


----------



## DidIDoThat (Jan 9, 2017)

AR is meaningless, don't fall for Lyft's psychological manipulation (of which they have many). Unless that is if you like carrots...

...and don't forget, if your ride was canceled, it wasn't accepted (as far as Lyft is concerned, they don't take it into account for your AR, thus it never happened to them). Example: If you accept 9 rides and 8 are canceled and you ignore one ride, you will have a 50% acceptance rating, not 90% (even though you did accept 9 out of 10 rides)


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Merc7186 said:


> I have this thing, I'm really funny this way, where I refuse to take pings over 10 minutes away....and yet, Lyft keeps sending them to me.


I have a similar problem with the Lines. I never take one. If I get one stacked, I cancel it as soon as I see that it is a Line. ...............buy *Gr*yft keeps sending me Lines.


----------



## JayAre (Nov 19, 2016)

Gruff Line anyone?


----------



## pvtandrewmalone (Oct 2, 2016)

If 90% is golden, my 9% AR is pink vomit. This feature would be great without the acceptance rate requirement, it is useless otherwise.

Lyft could actually steal drivers from Uber by putting this feature in without the acceptance rate requirement. As in I would actually want to drive for Lyft over Uber if I knew where the trips were going. I will never have even 50% acceptance unless Lyft lets me filter the rides I don't want some other way.

1. Nothing under 100% PrimeTime

2. No non-Plus in a Plus vehicle.

3. Nothing over 10 minutes pickup (multiply 1.5 by Lyft's number to get accurate pickup ETA).

4. No non-real names, such as "Bossz" or "G". Often a scammer with a prepaid card and a Google Voice number who will 1* you for a free ride. You are one made-up DWI or service animal story away from being deactivated before Lyft even asks for your side of what happened (or didn't happen). Taking only 100%+ PrimeTime weeds out most of these jerkoffs...they will usually only request when it's base rate.


----------



## Nironnin17 (Nov 27, 2017)

I keep mine at 90% or above and have never, ever seen the rider's destination pop up when I see a ping in my Lyft Driver app--and that's the new one they are beta testing! I wish it would show up because sometimes 90% just isn't worth it, and I only drive part time.


----------



## Jesses (Oct 30, 2017)

Nironnin17 said:


> I keep mine at 90% or above and have never, ever seen the rider's destination pop up when I see a ping in my Lyft Driver app--and that's the new one they are beta testing! I wish it would show up because sometimes 90% just isn't worth it, and I only drive part time.


I tend to have a high acceptance rate because I'm doing Lyft when i can in an effort to get it going in my area. But sometimes i'll get a ping 25 minutes away from a nearby town.

If that's the case, I always ignore them. I wouldn't drive 60 minutes round trip to get more passengers going in their town.

If i knew their destination and it was back to my town, for example, i might accept the ping. So in some ways, it could increase my acceptance rate.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

my favorite is when you get a ping 25 minutes away...let it expire...then they send you the SAME ping again...let it expire...then they send you a note saying "YOU ARE THE ONLY DRIVER IN THE AREA" 

how about sending me a note saying "please drive 25 miles to get this PAX, we will pay standard rate for ALL miles driven to/from this fare"


----------



## pvtandrewmalone (Oct 2, 2016)

Here is a suggestion... Put 100% Primetime on that ping and tell the driver where it's going.


----------

